# Solar panel



## bryanleavens (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone have a portable solar panel mounted in a Jon boat ? Would like to do this to charge batteries but would like to see some pics for ideas thanks :?:


----------



## lefty (Mar 18, 2013)

Plan on putting a roof on your Jonboat then. Those little solar panels are ab enough to charge your cell phone. Save your money.


----------



## bryanleavens (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually have a 30 watt panel that's on my fish hut that I'm going to transfer to boat but just can't think of a way to mount it sorta out of the way , was thinking of some kind of configuration over too of the outboard but a carpenter I am not ! Lol


----------



## JMichael (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you planning on using this on a 12v deep cycle or starting battery? 30 watts would be about right for a trickle charge but that won't charge a deep cycle battery quick enough. Unless you're powering some sort of charger/maintainer with the panel there's a good chance you'll be doing more harm than good since it would charge extremely slow and it wouldn't shut off when/if the battery ever reached full charge.


----------



## bryanleavens (Mar 18, 2013)

I was hoping to use it on 12 v deep cell that accessories would be plugged into such as finder , phone charger, and radio . I will have a controller hooked in so it doesn't over charge and was hoping it could somewhat maintain when I'm using trolling motor occasionally


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 19, 2013)

bryanleavens said:


> Anyone have a portable solar panel mounted in a Jon boat ? Would like to do this to charge batteries but would like to see some pics for ideas thanks :?:


A panel mounted on a rod holder might work. 
Set up similar to some of the cutting boards I've seen. 
A size large enough to do the job would be bulky and/or heavy and better left 
at home when fishing anyway. Nothing to tangle the lines when catching that big one. 
I plan on putting one on my lift, not on the boat, when the budget allows. my 2C


----------



## ChristianBarker (Jan 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=305721#p305721 said:


> bryanleavens » 18 Mar 2013, 19:31[/url]"]Anyone have a portable peimar solar mounted in a Jon boat ? Would like to do this to charge batteries but would like to see some pics for ideas thanks :?:


Have yo got these panels? Even I am searching for effective portable charging system..


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 4, 2014)

From what I have heard panels aren't worth the time and money to work efficiently on a Jon.


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2014)

everyone want to invent the wheel. the solar panels in order to make a dent into the charging of a battery would need to be huge 
and will be very expensive.you would be better off buying a Honda generator and hooking it up to your onboard charger. that wont do much either unless you are running a 36 volt trolling motor and have a 3 bank 15 amp charger


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 5, 2014)

I make an annual fishing/hunting trip in Feb. I take a solar panel and place it in the back in a tray and hook it up to the battery. I've never had an issue, but I sure feel better having it on there. Especially since we are 5 miles way back up a creek. 
You could probably mount it to the motor cowling with a 2 way plug to remove the cowling.


----------

